# Timeline to Adjust Status (marriage) to Conditional Permanent Residency



## lafayette (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello All,

I am currently working in the US under my Optional Practical Training visa and EAD. The latter expires in January 2013. 

I would like to file for Adjustment of Status to become a (conditional) Permanent Resident, via my husband - who is a US citizen ( we married in April 2011)

I know we need to file the I-130 and I-485 but i am not sure what the processing time or timeline looks like to do so. When should we file?

Thanks for your help!

Lafayette


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

lafayette said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am currently working in the US under my Optional Practical Training visa and EAD. The latter expires in January 2013.
> 
> ...


you should have filed in april 2011


----------

